
Using Rust in an Embedded Project: A Simple Example - philk10
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2016/07/08/rust-embedded-project-example/#.V3-os-6qlZw.hackernews
======
gradschool
Embedded projects often have limited memory and demand high reliability. If
the application requires any dynamic memory allocation on the heap but the
language provides no facility for checking or recovering from unsuccessful
allocations besides crashing, wouldn't that be kind of a deal breaker? I get
the feeling this issue is either a low priority or a very advanced topic in
the Rust community. Would anyone care to enlighten me?

~~~
steveklabnik
The language itself knows nothing about heap allocation.

The standard library provides heap allocation stuff that will abort on OOM,
but in an embedded project, you aren't using the standard library, and so you
can do heap allocation any way you choose.

